# TCR Advance SL price qoute



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

My LBS gave me these prices. I already have Dura Ace (not 7900) I thought about just buying the frame/fork and doing a switch out..and getting new wheel (Fulcrums)

Any thoughts on the prices he gave me? Good prices at that?

the TCR Advanced SL Team is $6600.00(all Dura Ace 7900), the TCR Advanced SL-1 is $5300.00(also Dura Ace 7900), and the frame and fork is $2850.00. The Team bike comes with Dura Ace Carbon wheels, while the SL-1 comes with Mavic Ksyrium Premium. Regards,

thanks!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

That doesnt seem like a great deal to me. Try pricing the parts individually (groupo, wheels, frame) and compare.

Also, dont feel restricted by the quote. Offer them whatever you like. Believe me, they will come down...especially if you pay in cash. In addition, I cant imagine there are too many people buying $5,000+ bikes in this economy.

Have you ever considered going custom...moots, kish, seven, etc?


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

talentous said:


> My LBS gave me these prices. I already have Dura Ace (not 7900) I thought about just buying the frame/fork and doing a switch out..and getting new wheel (Fulcrums)
> 
> Any thoughts on the prices he gave me? Good prices at that?
> 
> ...


The shop is basically giving you 20% off (an admittedly absurd) retail price.

It's a decent discount, but those aren't really "carbon" wheels. They still have an aluminum braking surface.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Those are great prices and as far as framesets only the ISP is available..non ISP s sold out.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thx*



pedalingsquares said:


> Those are great prices and as far as framesets only the ISP is available..non ISP s sold out.


Good to know...

Thanks for the feedback everyone


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Pretty good prices. The red ISP model is the better value with 404's but those 1380 Shimanos are really good rims.

The frameset price is also darn good considering $3800 retail.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

Have Giant prices risen sharply in the USA like they have in Australia for 2009????


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Yup:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I think the TCR Advanced SL is going to be hard on shops. I can see a lot of customers asking to have the 404 clinchers on the Red model replaced with a differnet wheel to lower the cost. My LBS already has one set of 404 clinchers hanging on the wall. The problem is that Giant has the frameset priced sky high. By my figuring it's pretty hard to build one of these up for the same money. So picky customers (aren't we all at this price point) are going to have shops pulling apart the complete bikes to satisfy customers and make sales. 

It's interesting to compare the TCR pricing to the Specialized S-Works Tarmac SL2. The SRAM Red SL2 is $100 more than the Red TCR but it comes with Mavic R-SYS vs the 404c on the TCR. $1400 vs $2250 I believe. But the SL2 frameset is priced $900 less than the TCR. All other componets being equal, this a delta of $1750 between the two bikes. What this means is that with the TCR is actually a much better value retailing for quite a bit less than the sum of its parts. Where as the retail of the SL2 is roughly $400 *more *than the sum of its parts. 

You're much better off building an SL2 from scratch unless the complete bike is deeply discounted. If you want an TCR your better off buying the complete bike.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Rollin, you are right on the money. I ended up getting the whole bike minus the wheelset, brakes, bars and stem.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*my experience*

Giant vs Specialized that is... in my situation, only one of my local Specialized shops would discount the Tarmac 10%, the others nothing. I got a very attractive discount on my 09 TCR Advanced Sl 0...404's and all. It's my first Giant, and my first NON Specialized in almost 10 years.

10% discount on an uber expensive bike is an insult.The "we won't discount the brand" is bull$hit too, so is Specialized is watching. Well, Specialized lost a very true customer in me. I have sooo much Specialized gear(mtb still too) that it's ridiculous.

Anyway, new cross bike time this fall-if Giant builds a TCR crosser, I'm in...new mtb next season, the Trance XO looks nice this season-although I'm really hoping for a 5" travel 22lb wonder bike. New bib/jersey time too, Giordana got the nod, Giro for the new helmet too.

Aggressive discounting got me into the Giant brand. The product quality will make me stay. Everything is negotiable, even bikes, some dealers-especially in this economy seem to have forgotten that.


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm also interested in the TCR Advanced SL frame and fork. My LBS said since it's an special order item, they will not discount it. Please recommend a shop that will give me a decent price. Thanks! I'm in S. California, Orange County.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

^ Try wiggle out of the UK for around 2800


----------



## leetony (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for the info. But I can't find Giant in their website...


----------



## shapeofthings (Sep 12, 2008)

wiggle has a disclaimer up on their site that states they cannot ship Giants to the USA. which is a weak move on Giant's behalf.


----------

